# Federal WPAs in North Dakota (free land for ND hunters)



## prairie hunter (Mar 13, 2002)

Here is a route to more permanent access without footing much of the bill:

North Dakotans talk to your government officials and let everyone's Federal duck stamp money work for your own use again. Remove all state and county blockage of WPA land requisition by the US Fish and Wildlife Service

A little history:
In the 1980s the US Fish and Wildlife Department tried to purchase many new Waterfowl Production Areas. In fact at one time the goal may have been to double the acreage in ND.

The governor at the time (80s) essentially blocked all federal land requisition to counter act the growing anti-garrison diversion movement. Even land donated to the USF&W was denied.

Hey here is another hot political subject that impacted hunters.

I have notice that there have been a few WPA added to the North Dakota landscape over the past two years.

We no longer have the Garrison Diversion arguments as a block.

We do have county commissioners who try block federal land accession due to the reduced tax payments often made by federal government.

The North American Waterfowl Management plan could probably authorize quite a bit of wetland acquisition in ND. Your state and county governments are stopping these. Stutsman County (Jamestown area) has been one of the greatest opponents to land purchases in their county by the federal government.

Have them work with the feds to pay full taxation on the land so that county governments do not suffer.

Stop wetland drainage. Plenty of ditches and drain tile are still being installed.


----------

